# Glance screen Lumia 640 XL



## L_u_k_e (Aug 20, 2016)

I have installed RS 393.67 on my lumia 640 xl and i wonder if there is any way to make full glance screen like have older models. I saw in thread about unsupored devices like 920/925/1020 people can add support for glance screen. Now in RS i dont even hv icon of battery charging or saving. When i chose "small info" for weather nothing show on glance or lock screen only full info works.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 20, 2016)

u can simply use the same method like we do unsupported devices to get the old glance app under extras back


----------



## dxdy (Aug 20, 2016)

weather not supported in glance screen in W10M... you can only set locked screen to glance in settings - personalization

you can for example with Lockmix add weather to locked screen... not perfect but possible...

also battery icon never supported for glance.. also you must use some app from store to show battery icon on locked screen (Battery Pro+)


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 20, 2016)

dxdy said:


> also battery icon never supported for glance..

Click to collapse



Strange

Lumia 1020


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 20, 2016)

@titi66200: hes talking about the new glance implementation on rs1. there its missing. it ofc still works on the old extras version you are using on your 1020 on rs1

but on the other hand: yes the weather info was never supported on w10mobiles glance screen like it was on 8


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 20, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Strange
> 
> Lumia 1020

Click to collapse



This is what I would like to have on my 640xl - battery stats
I checked some registry keys like you posted for x20 devices, so dont have HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\lpm but have all HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NlpmService just some values are diffrent for example on forum are binnary values and i have dll file name


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 20, 2016)

in order to get the old glance working you have will have do add the subkeys (custompfd remote). please read the thread about it, its mentioned 12124214234 times there what to do


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 20, 2016)

But old glance screen maybe doesn't work good on L640xl becouse all talking L640xl dont have full GS


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 20, 2016)

wasn that patched a long time ago? iirc the 640 were shipped with glance light but ms later patched it so it had full functions


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't know, all what i had all time in wp8.1 was time and just simpe notifications and charging and saving battery, th2 added date to this and in RS they delete battery icon.
So I thought that maybe can unlock GS to full version like have higher Lumia models. But even just add battery stats would be good for now.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 22, 2016)

all you have to do is follow the same instructions for x20 lumias, copy the files, install the app, add the missing reg keys, and reboot, maybe you would have to set "MigratedToOSGlance" to 0 so it disables the new useless app, just in case

there's no partial glance support, it either has display memory or not, if it has display memory, it can do whatever any other lumia with display memory can, more features coming after launch its just because of microsoft being microsoft, its such a crazy hard job for the biggest software company, right?


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 22, 2016)

Do I need unlock my phone -interop ? Can u tell me in few steps ?


----------



## skyleth (Aug 22, 2016)

L_u_k_e said:


> I have installed RS 393.67 on my lumia 640 xl and i wonder if there is any way to make full glance screen like have older models. I saw in thread about unsupored devices like 920/925/1020 people can add support for glance screen. Now in RS i dont even hv icon of battery charging or saving. When i chose "small info" for weather nothing show on glance or lock screen only full info works.

Click to collapse



Which thread are you talking about?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 22, 2016)

this one


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 22, 2016)

L_u_k_e said:


> Do I need unlock my phone -interop ? Can u tell me in few steps ?

Click to collapse



install interoptools 8.1 beta and sideload custompfd 0600 using xap deployer 8.0(worked for me that way) thats all you need


----------



## MrCego (Aug 22, 2016)

What is the purpose to sideload custompfd?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 22, 2016)

Better interface.


----------



## MrCego (Aug 22, 2016)

For me, Interop Tools looks better than CustomPFD, but everyone have an opinion hehehe.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 23, 2016)

MrCego said:


> For me, Interop Tools looks better than CustomPFD, but everyone have an opinion hehehe.

Click to collapse



adding like 50 lines of code directly on the phone would be a real pain, doing it on pc saves time and error rate reduces greatly

gus is planning to implement native .reg imports with future interoptools versions though


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 23, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> adding like 50 lines of code directly on the phone would be a real pain, doing it on pc saves time and error rate reduces greatly
> 
> gus is planning to implement native .reg imports with future interoptools versions though

Click to collapse



https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/custompfd-remote/9nblggh5xmp6


----------



## MrCego (Aug 23, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> adding like 50 lines of code directly on the phone would be a real pain, doing it on pc saves time and error rate reduces greatly
> 
> gus is planning to implement native .reg imports with future interoptools versions though

Click to collapse



Interop Tools has support for remote connection.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 23, 2016)

MrCego said:


> Interop Tools has support for remote connection.

Click to collapse



yes but as reported before, only custompfd and only from pc remote app seems to have the rights to edit everything needed to restore glance, for whatever reason, thats just how it is


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 23, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> yes but as reported before, only custompfd and only from pc remote app seems to have the rights to edit everything needed to restore glance, for whatever reason, thats just how it is

Click to collapse



I actually fixed a bug that prevented changing the imagepath for the glance service with beta 1.9-pre, this may work now. Would appreciate knowing if it works properly. This is the only registry value that my app before chocked on and didn't want to change at all. All other values can be written fine.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 23, 2016)

nice to hear, so you are able to implemetend the complete fix with the stuff i send you over twitter two weeks ago?


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 23, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> nice to hear, so you are able to implemetend the complete fix with the stuff i send you over twitter two weeks ago?

Click to collapse



Not yet but I can confirm editing and creating the needed values now work properly 

This will come as part of a "Restore Old Glance" tweak.

Edit: this now works because I'm using a brand new ndtk lib which basically allows me to read as byte arrays directly and write as byte arrays.

Edit 2: Consider it done


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 23, 2016)

nice work dude! never had time to figure something out in the last days, but i assumed you will find a way 

you implement to copy the files i gave ya? cause of versionstuff which can cause a bootloop, and before people asks questions where it is you should note somewhere that it must be reinstalled via store too to appear under extras or if its not available for a device you must sideload the xap (the store will update it to the newest version after sideloading, no matter if it has formerly shown not available)


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 23, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> nice work dude! never had time to figure something out in the last days, but i assumed you will find a way
> 
> you implement to copy the files i gave ya? cause of versionstuff which can cause a bootloop, and before people asks questions where it is you should note somewhere that it must be reinstalled via store too to appear under extras or if its not available for a device you must sideload the xap (the store will update it to the newest version after sideloading, no matter if it has formerly shown not available)

Click to collapse



I didn't add the auto installation of the files yet but I will.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 23, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Edit 2: Consider it done

Click to collapse



 This is a new variant of interop tool?


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 23, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> This is a new variant of interop tool?

Click to collapse



This is a screenshot from my latest code, I just re-added that tweak today in my code, quickly tested it out on my own lumia 830 and it worked.


----------

